# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Njohje me djem dhe vajza

## _Matrix_

Si ju duket si ide qe te hapet nje faqe mbeshtetese e Albasoul dhe te jet keshtu njohje.albasoul.com ku mund te vini foto dhe te njiheni me njeri tjetrin ? Faqja do jet e till si hi5 .com por me perdorues shqiptar . Jeni pro apo kunder kesaj ideje ??

----------


## Apollyon

> kunder kesaj ideje


yep           .

----------


## IL__SANTO

Derman do behet forumi si Agjensi martesash.     :perqeshje:

----------


## _Matrix_

un jam pro do ishte dicka interesante

----------


## _Matrix_

> Derman do behet forumi si Agjensi martesash.




Po pse jo  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## IL__SANTO

Matrix 1 teme pak a shume si kjo me fotot e anetareve te Forumit ishte hapur edhe mbeten duke u sha njerezit.


Nejse.......................

----------


## maryp

kunder...mire e ka santo ca do behet forumi agjenci martesash??

----------


## IL__SANTO

Mary jemi qe jemi tek kjo tema ke mendje te njihemi bashke derman.     :perqeshje:

----------


## maryp

> Mary jemi qe jemi tek kjo tema ke mendje te njihemi bashke derman.


po meqe jemi.........mire derman ma nis njehere foton tende te te shoh pak se ja vlen apo jo :Lulja3: 

ps...kam pretendime une...vetem cuna te bukur dhe me tatuazhe   mundesisht me shqiponjen dy krenare ne krah :djall i fshehur:

----------


## suada dr

kunder......

----------


## IL__SANTO

Pa merak Mary se e bejme edhe po nuk e patem.    :perqeshje:

----------


## maryp

ooooooooooo shume mire santo...ateher do fillosh te kesh pak shpresa :buzeqeshje: :P

----------


## IL__SANTO

Shpresa vdes e fundit Mary po ngrihu pak ne kembe te te shikoj mire une.     :perqeshje:

----------


## _Candy_

jo mer  :ngerdheshje:  _____>

----------


## alda09

> po meqe jemi.........mire derman ma nis njehere foton tende te te shoh pak se ja vlen apo jo
> 
> ps...kam pretendime une...vetem cuna te bukur dhe me tatuazhe   mundesisht me shqiponjen dy krenare ne krah


hhhaaahhhaa maryp te vizatoj dhe flamurin ne gjoks.

Une jam pro. po ata te shkretet qe s'kane mundesi njohje pa martuar do rrine??

Kjo s'do te thote qe une po hedh kanditaturen eeeeeeee.  tja fut vrapi se mos me propozojn  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## _Matrix_

Ideja esht qe te jet nje faqe vetem me shqiptare dhe e vecante ne llojin e saj . Duke marr dhe parasysh qe komuniteti Albasoul ka shum vizitore me lindi dhe kjo ide .Do ishte interesante qe shum vizitore te ketij komuniteti te mos shikojne vetem lajmet dhe diskutimet e ndryshme por edhe te njiheshin me njeri tjetrin .

----------


## Gerrard

Përshëndetje,

Unë jam kundër kësaj ideje.

Arsyet janë të shumta. Forumi Shqiptar ta jep mundësin të njihesh, ke mundësi të shumta. Shum mirë mund të shkosh tek ky seksion *Kliko këtu* dhe i ke të ndara të gjitha. Pse duhet të meret një inisiativ e till kur kjo mundësi ndodhet këtu brënda dhe asnjë nuk e mer mundimin të nxjeri foton e tij/saj. Prandaj do ishte një plan i dështuar pa u nisur.

Kalofshi mirë,

Endri

----------


## Erlebnisse

Une s'e lexova edhe aq mire ne fillim e votova po, por duke u menduar mire mire s'jam fort dakort sepse ne fakt per ate arsyen qe tha edhe IL__SANTO te gjithe nga turpi, sidomos vajzat, do viheshin ngushte te vinin foto apo te flisnin hapur si ne nje miqesi te vertete...
Nuk realizohet gje jo...

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Une s'e lexova edhe aq mire ne fillim e votova po, por duke u menduar mire mire s'jam fort dakort sepse ne fakt per ate arsyen qe tha edhe IL__SANTO te gjithe nga turpi, sidomos vajzat, do viheshin ngushte te vinin foto apo te flisnin hapur si ne nje miqesi te vertete...
> Nuk realizohet gje jo...



Perse Era do viheshin ngushte gocat te vendosnin fotot e tyre??????

Me kaq mentalitet te mbyllur na dini ne djemve????Ose te pakten mos i pergjithesoni.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Kush shau djemte mer burre aman, por vajzat vete ndoshta do ta mendonin ashtu e ne fakt nje fare ideje sado e pafajshme ne mendje te gric pak nga pak, per te qene realist.
E pastaj pse po te shikosh nje foto te nje vajze te bukur fort ti e qe jeton pak a shume afer teje non ci faresti un pensierino ne kuptimin evviva gli sposi, gjithmone me moshe kuptohet:P

----------

